# "I'm coming, Madara!" "Come, Hashirama!"



## Deadway (Feb 20, 2013)

:ho had to be done.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Plague (Feb 20, 2013)

I KNEW someone was gonna make a thread on that! XDDD Hahaha


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 20, 2013)

*Come, Hashirama!!!*

Naruto

I'm coming Madara!!!"


----------



## αce (Feb 20, 2013)

i laughed too


----------



## Seiji (Feb 20, 2013)

I knew I'd see this thread.


----------



## Athruz (Feb 20, 2013)

*"..I'm coming, Madara!"*

"Come, Hashirama!!"

Naruto

Has Kishi confirmed their love?


----------



## ed17 (Feb 20, 2013)

hashi's wood explosion!


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 20, 2013)

I had that same thought


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 20, 2013)

Damn it, Deadway, you ninja'd me.


----------



## jgalt7 (Feb 20, 2013)

climax .......


----------



## Bonney (Feb 20, 2013)

I paused when I read that and thought that a thread would soon be made.


----------



## Addy (Feb 20, 2013)

we all read it that way lol 

make it telegram pic  but change the O to U.


----------



## Btbgfel (Feb 20, 2013)

it cannot be unseen


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 20, 2013)

Btbgfel said:


> it cannot be unseen



You don't want to unsee it.

Just look at my sig.

And imagine them saying that again.


----------



## Sadako (Feb 20, 2013)

I won't lie, I smirked.


----------



## Saphira (Feb 20, 2013)

Kishi is a master at homoerotic subtext


----------



## Yuna (Feb 20, 2013)

Well, someone *did* ask for (more) homo-eroticism between Madara and Hashirama in the predictions thread.


----------



## Saturnine (Feb 20, 2013)

That's gross but lovely at the same time. The idea of Hashirama and Madara being gay lovers is somehow just too entertaining


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

Stop this shit.


----------



## Sunspear7 (Feb 20, 2013)

Kishi, can you be any more obvious?


----------



## Maerala (Feb 20, 2013)

Madara's already on top though.


----------



## The enigmaNINJA (Feb 20, 2013)

As soon as I read that I just knew NF would have a field day with it .


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

NF, corrupting poor innocent minds since chapter whenever


----------



## Bender (Feb 20, 2013)

I was thinking this exact context and knew someone would make this thread


----------



## Selva (Feb 20, 2013)

lol that was awesome :ho


----------



## KyuubiFan (Feb 20, 2013)

Incoming epic edit threads


----------



## Pams (Feb 20, 2013)

After reading the chapter, I immediately logged in NF to search for this thread. NF did not disappoint


----------



## Bissen (Feb 20, 2013)

The bromance in this chapter is incredible 

I know how you're going to use that sword!
I'M ALREADY AT THE TOP!

So many golden moments


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2013)

Bissen said:


> The bromance in this chapter is incredible
> 
> *I know how you're going to use that sword!
> I'M ALREADY AT THE TOP!*
> ...



Cannot unsee


----------



## Bender (Feb 20, 2013)

Hilarious climaxing


----------



## Namikaze_Minato (Feb 20, 2013)

Deadway said:


> "I'm coming Madara!" "Come Hashirama!".



sounds like a typical spankwire line.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 20, 2013)

They both came hard.


----------



## Tainted_reflection (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh, NF.


----------



## Escargon (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah i noticed that too. I blame this forum for making me think of sexy things


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Feb 20, 2013)

Read the page.

Reaction:  "Uh-oh. Someone's gonna have a field day with this chapter."


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 20, 2013)

The thirst is real.


----------



## Riordan (Feb 20, 2013)

Never cease NF.

Kinky I like it


----------



## Algol (Feb 20, 2013)

I can think of a few NFers that probably did too when they read that.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 20, 2013)

I cringed when i saw that. How obvious can you get?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 20, 2013)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> I cringed when i saw that. How obvious can you get?



*Come* on, SS. You thought it was cute.



...It was so obvious I'm afraid the real script is something else entirely.


----------



## Khyle (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah, I too expected a thread about this to be made .


----------



## Impact (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't even.. I wasn't even thinking about those scenes like that now the chapter is ruin for me 

Well aleast the climax at the end was awesome


----------



## sadino (Feb 20, 2013)

And next week we'll even get a glimpse of how the lovestory started.

These guys are a nice couple.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 20, 2013)

*Brokeback Konoha*

​
I just got that vibe when I read the chapter


----------



## Neji48972 (Feb 20, 2013)

Yup, I thought the same when I first read it.


----------



## OGkush (Feb 20, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Madara's already on top though.



So I guess that makes Hashirama the "power-bottom" doesn't it?


----------



## Kusa (Feb 20, 2013)

It's the begining of the flashback and Kishi already starts with such an obvious homoerotic subtext


----------



## TheMaskedMan (Feb 20, 2013)

Hashi got wood


----------



## Chuck (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Sarry (Feb 20, 2013)

:rofl



I expect Naruto and Sasuke to do that same thing.


----------



## GunX2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Grow up guys........


----------



## Ubereem (Feb 20, 2013)

I found this to be real funny.


----------



## Morgan (Feb 20, 2013)

Yup. I don't think there's anyone reading this chapter, whose mind didn't go there.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh I knew this was coming. And I know Pika is now having a field day.


----------



## JamesGab (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2013)

Easily the best part of the chapter.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Feb 20, 2013)

Madara/Hashipek.


----------



## KyuubiFan (Feb 20, 2013)

JamesGab said:


>



  

I knew these edits would come!


----------



## Olympian (Feb 20, 2013)

So much come in this chapter.



Godaime Hokage said:


> Madara's already on top though.



Yes, I love fights that have flexibity. People who stand still the whole time are boring.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 20, 2013)

Madara: "Just not in my hair, bro."


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 20, 2013)

hashirama = alpha
madara = beta

8===D~  --->  V


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 20, 2013)

If you look carefully when Hashi summons the hands around mecha kyuubi one is reaching for its ass.


----------



## ovanz (Feb 20, 2013)

I didn't think of that when the "come" part. Usually what warriors say.

But yeah i thought some threads will made in NF after "i'm on top" part.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 20, 2013)

*"I'm coming, Madara!!", "Come, Hashirama!!"*

Mokuton?



...









*Spoiler*: __ 












































































































































































































Madara really wants that wood.


Still a better love confession than Hinata's or Sakura's.


----------



## ovanz (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't know. 

Madara with ems, probably help him not getting blind by that much orgasm. 

But Senju are about having sage bodies with good stamina to last longer where it matters. 

Well if the statue with the thousand hands handjobbed the shit of kyuubi armord susanoo, then mads was first.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Feb 20, 2013)

LOL best thread


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 20, 2013)

ovanz said:


> I don't know.
> 
> Madara with ems, probably help him not getting blind by that much orgasm.
> 
> ...





This is pure gold.


----------



## Morgan (Feb 20, 2013)

But clearly, Hashirama declared he was coming, to which Madara reassured him to come, so Hashirama came first. We have no declarations from Madara as of yet. Plus Hashirama was all over the place with his Wood.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## lathia (Feb 20, 2013)

Unf unf unf!

Pairing ships everywhere.


----------



## Agony (Feb 20, 2013)

lol.i dont know which to vote.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 20, 2013)

lathia said:


> Unf unf unf!
> 
> Pairing ships everywhere.






^Madara and Hashirama in their childhood flashback next chapter. :ho


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't want to ship these dead people


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 20, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> ^Madara and Hashirama in their childhood flashback next chapter. :ho



Pretty much canon. 

Anyway, it seems Hashi came first.


----------



## Annabella (Feb 20, 2013)

Hashi came first. Madara told him to come


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 20, 2013)

AnaBallerina said:


> Hashi came first. Madara told him to come



But then Madara made that hilarious O-face while Hashi was still focused.

I dunno, it's kinda hard to call this one.


----------



## Bender (Feb 20, 2013)

Awesome edit.


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 20, 2013)

Uchiha has more stamina, Senju has more wood. its not that hard to tell


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 20, 2013)

Truly a konoha tradition.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 20, 2013)

So wait, is _this_ how Madara obtained Hashirama's DNA?


----------



## Undertaker (Feb 20, 2013)

Hashi-Mada milkshake

the healthiest drink ever


----------



## Sarry (Feb 20, 2013)

So wait. Who was the Sakura of their generation? or rather where was she?


----------



## KingBoo (Feb 20, 2013)

ovanz said:


> I don't know.
> 
> Madara with ems, probably help him not getting blind by that much orgasm.
> 
> ...



lol you keep making me laugh. good job


----------



## Fear (Feb 20, 2013)

So many splinters


----------



## Dark Red Z (Feb 20, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> So wait, is _this_ how Madara obtained Hashirama's DNA?



You surprised? Need I remind you what Zetsu is *made of entirely*?


----------



## Annabella (Feb 20, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> But then Madara made that hilarious O-face while Hashi was still focused.
> 
> I dunno, it's kinda hard to call this one.





yeah I guess he finally got that senju dna


----------



## Kusa (Feb 20, 2013)

Madara took the DNA way before.He took it the first time Hashi came


----------



## Shattering (Feb 20, 2013)

OHHH so that's why Madara's face is white...  disgusting but we should expect things like this from Hashirama, a god is a god.


----------



## Jagger (Feb 20, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> So wait, is _this_ how Madara obtained Hashirama's DNA?


I don't who is more horny, you or the translators.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 20, 2013)

This manga its a fcking Yaoi fest :rofl What the fuck!


----------



## Saphira (Feb 20, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> So wait, is _this_ how Madara obtained Hashirama's DNA?



It was obvious for some time...this is just confirmation


----------



## Jizznificent (Feb 20, 2013)

JamesGab said:


>


okay i damit, i lol'ed a bit.


----------



## Jizznificent (Feb 20, 2013)

stop it Scizor lol.


----------



## KevKev (Feb 20, 2013)

Kurama: I seen mad shit, but this one took the cake.


----------



## Jagger (Feb 20, 2013)

Sarry said:


> So wait. Who was the Sakura of their generation? or rather where was she?


Mito. 

Inb4pairingfanscompareHashiramatoNarutoandMitotoSakuratosatifytheirpairingdesires.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Feb 20, 2013)

Have to spread before repping again, god this is awesome.


----------



## Sarry (Feb 20, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Mito.
> 
> Inb4pairingfanscompareHashiramatoNarutoandMitotoSakuratosatifytheirpairingdesires.




Inb4 Mito had balls of steel unlike Hinata and Sakura


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 20, 2013)

Jagger said:


> I don't who is more horny, you or the translators.



Still looks to me like it's Madara. 



naijaboykev28 said:


> Kurama: I seen mad shit, but this one took the cake.



No wonder he is so fucked-up and hates humans. 

That shit must've been worse than Tsukuyomi.


----------



## iJutsu (Feb 20, 2013)

The valley's river isn't just water. It's Hashi's sperm that diluted into water.


----------



## Sora (Feb 20, 2013)

why is this stickied?
lol mods


----------



## Rosi (Feb 20, 2013)

lol why is it stickied? 

but Dat foreplay :33


----------



## raizen28 (Feb 20, 2013)

Itachi rolled over in his grave of failure


----------



## ZenkichuZenkomaru (Feb 20, 2013)

Hashirama touched Madara's Susanoo with his hard wood and Madara said "AH, BABY!"


----------



## T7 Bateman (Feb 20, 2013)

And Kishi said he couldn't do romance lol. I think he likes to go straight to the kinky.


----------



## Xin (Feb 20, 2013)

Why is this sticky?


----------



## ZenkichuZenkomaru (Feb 20, 2013)

Xin said:


> Why is this sticky?




It's sticky because Hashirama came all over it. Semen is sticky.


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 20, 2013)

OH MY GOD THIS THREAD GOT STICKIEEDD


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 20, 2013)

Somewhere out there, Mito feels a disturbance in the force


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 20, 2013)

Hashi gave the warning first, so I say it was first Hashi who came.


----------



## Addy (Feb 20, 2013)

i am starting to think that mito was forced on hashirama to reproduce lol


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 20, 2013)

iJutsu said:


> The valley's river isn't just water. It's Hashi's sperm that diluted into water.


Women get pregnant ust by standing in it. 


Addy said:


> i am starting to think that mito was forced on hashirama to reproduce lol



What are you talking about that is how they reproduced. Beds, fuck no, they needed mountains back then.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh god this thread....

I guess Kishi does give good fanservice every once in a while.


----------



## Saphira (Feb 20, 2013)

Addy said:


> i am starting to think that mito was forced on hashirama to reproduce lol



It was an arranged marriage. Hashi couldn't get over Madara


----------



## Veja24 (Feb 20, 2013)

Lol, awesome thread. And really, that many hands on Hashi's statue... wouldn't that be an overkill?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh God it got stickied. 

Sticky, indeed.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 20, 2013)

Veja24 said:


> Lol, awesome thread. And really, that many hands on Hashi's statue... wouldn't that be an overkill?



Poor Kurama, he didn't consent to their kinky ways.


----------



## Bissen (Feb 20, 2013)

Kukuku~ 

If only I was blessed with funniness to make an awesome edit


----------



## Saphira (Feb 20, 2013)

Veja24 said:


> Lol, awesome thread.* And really, that many hands on Hashi's statue... wouldn't that be an overkill?*



Nah, there's a reason only Madara could match up to Hashirama


----------



## Recal (Feb 20, 2013)

Hashi, obviously.

Madara's a gentleman like that.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 20, 2013)

But we all know Madara has terrible self control.


----------



## Recal (Feb 20, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> But we all know Madara has terrible self control.



Nah, he wants to keep Hashi happy.  Madara's probably thinking of naked women to kill off his boner just long enough.


----------



## Xin (Feb 20, 2013)

So this is our new Convo thread?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 20, 2013)

You can only talk about Madara jizz in here!



Recal said:


> Nah, he wants to keep Hashi happy.  Madara's probably thinking of naked women to kill off his boner just long enough.



That's probably what he meant when he said he wasn't the same as before.

He learned how to last more than 30 seconds.


----------



## Wax Knight (Feb 20, 2013)

lol I thought someone would comment on that


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh Madara and your adorable erectile dysfunction.


----------



## Saphira (Feb 20, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Oh Madara and your adorable erectile dysfunction.



So that's why he has the inferiority complex  It also makes sense why he'd want Hashi's healing cells...everything makes sense now.


----------



## Recal (Feb 20, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> You can only talk about Madara jizz in here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what really caused the VotE.  Madara held it in too long and the result levelled mountains.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 20, 2013)

Come on. Madara's probably jizzed like 50 times since he's been Edo'ed already. He obviously has a problem.



@ Recal - Holy crap.


----------



## Recal (Feb 20, 2013)

Well, they are on a whole different tier to everyone else.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 20, 2013)

Their smexin' changed the entire landscape.




But what do I do now, guys? Maybe they were more of a switch pair than I always shipped. Hashi coming first and Madara at the top???


----------



## Kage (Feb 20, 2013)

i tried not to but my brain was not going to let that one go 

and lol @ sticky


----------



## Saphira (Feb 20, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Their smexin' changed the entire landscape.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I always knew Madara would top   seriously...just look at their personalities. Mads has this inferiority complex, not to mention his dominant persona, while Hashi seems more like a nice guy who would probably indulge Madara.


----------



## gershwin (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Feb 20, 2013)

That would explain why those bottom panels are whited out.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 20, 2013)

saphira said:


> I always knew Madara would top   seriously...just look at their personalities. Mads has this inferiority complex, not to mention his dominant persona, while Hashi seems more like a nice guy who would probably indulge Madara.



I figured maybe they switched sometimes but Madara would freak out too much for it to be normal. Madara fawns over him too much and acts so submissive when he talks about him.

Their affair was complicated.


----------



## Saphira (Feb 20, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I figured maybe they switched sometimes but Madara would freak out too much for it to be normal. Madara fawns over him too much and acts so submissive when he talks about him.
> 
> Their affair was complicated.



Indeed. That's why they needed to take it all out on each other in a huge mecha fight far away from everybody  

You're right though...they would probably switch. It makes the most sense


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 20, 2013)

saphira said:


> Indeed. That's why they needed to take it all out on each other in a huge mecha fight far away from everybody



TO THE OCEAN! I didn't know oceans existed in our world but srsly we'll make one.



> You're right though...they would probably switch. It makes the most sense



He acts tough but when it comes down to it, he wants Hashi to do all the work because he liked feeling owned by him.


----------



## Saphira (Feb 20, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> He acts tough but when it comes down to it, he wants Hashi to do all the work because he liked feeling owned by him.



I bet he'd like that, but his ego is way too big for him to let Hashi dominate him every time.

Lol, what have we turned this thread into?  though I suppose it was inevitable...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 20, 2013)

saphira said:


> I bet he'd like that, but his ego is way too big for him to let Hashi dominate him every time.
> 
> Lol, what have we turned this thread into?  though I suppose it was inevitable...



He just seems like the type who plays dominant and controlling but when he's alone with Hashirama he freaks out and doesn't know what to do anymore. He's a wannabe dom. 

We're on-topic though!


----------



## Saphira (Feb 20, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> He just seems like the type who plays dominant and controlling but when he's alone with Hashirama he freaks out and doesn't know what to do anymore. He's a wannabe dom.



To be honest, I don't mind either way 



> We're on-topic though!



Yeah, because only on NF can we be on-topic while discussing pairing sex-fantasies. From a shounen manga, nonetheless


----------



## shibunari (Feb 20, 2013)

Best panel ever!  
MadaHashi more than canon!


----------



## Closet Pervert (Feb 20, 2013)

Fuck you.

I did.


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 20, 2013)

this song has Madara and Hashirama written all over it 

[YOUTUBE]M0l1_PvRSFY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Veja24 (Feb 20, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> He acts tough but when it comes down to it, he wants Hashi to do all the work because he liked feeling owned by him.


XD XD XD Awesomeness! You guys crack me up... Poor Kishi, if only he forth saw how would that dialog sound in English. I wonder was this joke intended for original Japanese as well.

Since we're all fairly inspired with MadaHashi, here's some pic to keep the heat going:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 20, 2013)

Explains why Mito looked so uptight when they showed her

always angry at Hashi talking about Madz


----------



## Raiden (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't even remember reading that.


----------



## ovanz (Feb 20, 2013)

Since this is sticky. here comes the awkard questions.

1. Did Hashirama ever wear a condom?

2. What kind of condom you gotta use to prevent massive mokuton...release?

I just go with the flow of the thread. The ability to adapt.


----------



## ed17 (Feb 21, 2013)

ovanz said:


> Since this is sticky. here comes the awkard questions.
> 
> 1. Did Hashirama ever wear a condom?
> 
> ...



lava release condom of course 
the rubber guy made it


----------



## iJutsu (Feb 21, 2013)

ovanz said:


> 1. Did Hashirama ever wear a condom?



None. When your life expectancy is low, you don't need to think about birth control.


----------



## Veja24 (Feb 21, 2013)

iJutsu said:


> None. When your life expectancy is low, you don't need to think about birth control.


Madara, you violent b*stard. One would think you would treat your lover better. New Hashirama won't be easy to find.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 21, 2013)

ovanz said:


> Since this is sticky. here comes the awkard questions.
> 
> 1. Did Hashirama ever wear a condom?
> 
> ...



I don't think he had to worry about Madara getting pregnant.


----------



## Suibi (Feb 21, 2013)

ovanz said:


> Since this is sticky. here comes the awkard questions.
> 
> 1. Did Hashirama ever wear a condom?
> 
> ...



Even though he wanted to wear, his partner would strongly against using a condom.

Since I'm pretty sure that all of his partner would grab a chance to get his cell directly from him.


----------



## Veja24 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hashirama should wear one though, to prevent receiving Madara's "curse of hatred" that run through his uchiha veins.


----------



## Bissen (Feb 21, 2013)

Obviously, was he to actually wear a condom, it would have to be this

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jesus (Feb 21, 2013)

So that's how Madara got the Senju cells.


----------



## emili (Feb 21, 2013)

saphira said:


> Kishi is a master at homoerotic subtext



I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Saphira (Feb 21, 2013)

ovanz said:


> Since this is sticky. here comes the awkard questions.
> 
> 1. Did Hashirama ever wear a condom?



Obviously not, since Madara got his DNA.


----------



## Recal (Feb 21, 2013)

ovanz said:


> Since this is sticky. here comes the awkard questions.
> 
> 1. Did Hashirama ever wear a condom?
> 
> ...



Rashoumon brand: extra strong.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Feb 21, 2013)

Omfg.


----------



## takL (Feb 21, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Sounds like the makings of a round 2.



nay nay nay! you people are so dirty minded! 
there're really nothing romantic or sensual about their convo in jp.  

Madara doesnt even say hes at the top to start with.
in ohana's script his words in that panel are "Ive already... reached there!!". 
?oh wait?

its not helping....whys this...orz


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Feb 21, 2013)

takL said:


> nay nay nay! you people are so dirty minded!
> there're really nothing romantic or sensual about their convo in jp.
> 
> Madara doesnt even say hes at the top to start with. in ohana's script his words in that panel are *"Ive already... reached there!!"*.
> ...



  

Once the dirty interpretation is revealed, you start to see it everywhere.

But it's good to remind people that this is in their own mind, not in the manga.


----------



## Kumanri (Feb 21, 2013)

Some time back, someone traced the outline of the shadowed region of the waterfall between the statues of Hashirama and Madara to make them look suspiciously like _something_.

That person better own up now.


----------



## Veja24 (Feb 21, 2013)

Ohh, finally we can tell who has bigger gun. Just look at Madara's monster length! No wonder he suffered erectile dysfunction.


----------



## Sete (Feb 21, 2013)

This sticky is the reason im avoiding NF this week...
A field trip for Yaoi Fans...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 21, 2013)

takL said:


> nay nay nay! you people are so dirty minded!
> there're really nothing romantic or sensual about their convo in jp.
> 
> Madara doesnt even say hes at the top to start with.
> ...



Oh no, takL. !!!!!

Poor guy. Madara just sounds naughty no matter what. What was the whole convo?



NarutoShion4ever said:


> Once the dirty interpretation is revealed, you start to see it everywhere.
> 
> But it's good to remind people that this is in their own mind, not in the manga.



But Madara having a naked statue of Hashirama _is_ in the manga.



Kumanri said:


> Some time back, someone traced the outline of the shadowed region of the waterfall between the statues of Hashirama and Madara to make them look suspiciously like _something_.
> 
> That person better own up now.



Sasuke_Bateman. The thread got to be 15 pages long, I think.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Feb 21, 2013)

Well it was obvious before but I guess Kishi just doesn't care to try and hide it anymore, Naruto is a hentai manga, always has been always will be.

I can't complain though, makes it feel less awkward to say I fap to each chapter.


----------



## emili (Feb 21, 2013)

Kumanri said:


> Some time back, someone traced the outline of the shadowed region of the waterfall between the statues of Hashirama and Madara to make them look suspiciously like _something_.
> 
> That person better own up now.



Oh dear..


----------



## Saphira (Feb 21, 2013)

takL said:


> nay nay nay! you people are so dirty minded!
> there're really nothing romantic or sensual about their convo in jp.
> 
> Madara doesnt even say hes at the top to start with.
> ...



Lol, there's just no way around it


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 22, 2013)

I think Kishimoto forgot to show how the fight began.


----------



## Sunspear7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Kumanri said:


> Some time back, someone traced the outline of the shadowed region of the waterfall between the statues of Hashirama and Madara to make them look suspiciously like _something_.
> 
> That person better own up now.



LOL I have no words. 

Legendary thread.


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Feb 22, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> But Madara having a naked statue of Hashirama _is_ in the manga.



And sitting in a pose that allows Madara to look between his legs. 

I suppose the umbilical cord signifies marriage in Madara's mind?


----------



## takL (Feb 22, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> What was the whole convo?



im sure its not quite exciting for you but 
from when Madaras bijudama shuriken went across the sea to land on the opposite shore.

Madara: Hashirama …cos its been long since i had a serious fight with you last…now you know that things are different(/im different from my old self) dontcha…
Hashi: …do you let all weve done so far… our efforts…go down the drain, Madara!! Nothing will come out of the fight between you and me…this fight… will only do harm to the village and Shinobi! for our brothers…and friends… it's nothing but a slap in the face!!
Madara:…whatd you… know about me…
Hashi:... i don't want to kill you...!
Madara:...You mean u can kill me at will?
Hashi: nope!! im saying we are friends...
Madara:_  Ive already…reached_ there!!
Hashi: …No choice…senpo (sage art) Mokuton, Shinsu (the true number) Senju(a thousand of hands)!!!
Hashi:.. So there (/Have at you) Madara!
Madara: come on Hashirama!



lil Madara: next time for sure (ill make it) to the other bank...
lil Hashi: throw the pebble just a touch(=little bit) higher, to tell the knack of it (/for best results)…
lil Madara: …that much…don't I know it... if I get serious I can_ reach there_… ! or rather, who the fuck are you?
lil Hashi: hm….now...at this point in time… im your rival in cutting water (=the stone throwing game) or something like that…save that _Ive already reached_ (the other side).


----------



## Synn (Feb 22, 2013)

That part was just... awkward.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Feb 22, 2013)

Oh NF, we're all just a bunch of horny bastards  

I love that this thread now has a poll and is stickied


----------



## takL (Feb 22, 2013)

anyways as hashi reached the other side first i say hashi came first.


----------



## Kronin (Feb 22, 2013)

I bet everything that this was intentional by the English translator


----------



## Jagger (Feb 22, 2013)

Luiz said:


> I think Kishimoto forgot to show how the fight began.


Wtf did I just read...?


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Feb 22, 2013)

takL said:


> from when Madaras bijudama shuriken went across the sea to land on the opposite shore.
> 
> Madara: Hashirama …cos its been long since i had a serious fight with you last…now you know that things are different(/im different from my old self) dontcha…
> Hashi: …do you let all weve done so far… our efforts…go down the drain, Madara!! Nothing will come out of the fight between you and me…this fight… will only do harm to the village and Shinobi! for our brothers…and friends… it's nothing but a slap in the face!!
> ...



Thanks.

The first time I read Madara's line it seemed like a non sequitur.

It's only at the end that you understand its importance.

What's funny is that Madara essentially believes that the current fight is just as serious as skipping stones.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 22, 2013)

takL said:


> im sure its not quite exciting for you but
> from when Madaras bijudama shuriken went across the sea to land on the opposite shore.
> 
> Madara: Hashirama ?cos its been long since i had a serious fight with you last?now you know that things are different(/im different from my old self) dontcha?
> ...



So much of this can still sound naughty, takL...

The whole bit about killing at will is interesting though. 

And thank you. It's always exciting if it's Madara. 



> lil Madara: next time for sure (ill make it) to the other bank...
> lil Hashi: throw the pebble just a touch(=little bit) higher, to tell the knack of it (/for best results)?
> lil Madara: ?that much?don't I know it... if I get serious I can_ reach there_? ! or rather, who the fuck are you?
> lil Hashi: hm?.now...at this point in time? im your rival in cutting water (=the stone throwing game) or something like that?save that _Ive already reached_ (the other side).



Yea the reaching the top/there makes a lot more sense now. Thing is, did Madara harbor that angst for 20+ years? Man he has issues. Hashirama caused the destruction of the world because he threw rocks better than a little kid and made fun of him about it.

And did baby Madara really swear?  So cute.


----------



## Edo Madara (Feb 22, 2013)

WTF why this thread get sticky ?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 22, 2013)

Because this thread is sticky.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 22, 2013)

All Madara needs is some tentacles and they're ready to go, I suppose the Kyuubi tails could work.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 22, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> All Madara needs is some tentacles and they're ready to go, I suppose the Kyuubi tails could work.



Hashirama's better with them.


*Spoiler*: __ 





And no, nothing is going on in that pic.


----------



## TobiSO6P (Feb 22, 2013)

i'm a straight guy and even i got horny from that line, and i fking hate yaoi


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Feb 22, 2013)

Edo Madara said:


> WTF why this thread get sticky ?




As well, it keeps people from making more threads on the same topic. In theory.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 22, 2013)

TobiSO6P said:


> i'm a straight guy and even i got horny from that line, and i fking hate yaoi



HashiMada has a big following among straight dudes. Nothing wrong there.


----------



## Saphira (Feb 22, 2013)

TobiSO6P said:


> i'm a straight guy and even i got horny from that line, and i fking hate yaoi



Kishi knows what he's doing  He tricks people into reading yaoi disguised as shonen.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 22, 2013)

Being senju, Hashirama must have shit tons of stamina.


----------



## Annabella (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 23, 2013)

Oh man i just saw this in the translations thread



takL said:


> sasuke: ? ? ?sob?
> 
> tobi: and thanks to that ( killing my brother and my friend) I attained complete mangekyo and became the leader of uchiha
> 
> ...


----------



## Kusa (Feb 23, 2013)

AnaBallerina said:


>



This is  so cute


----------



## takL (Feb 23, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> Oh man i just saw this in the translations thread


good find....  i myself have completely forgotton  i did that.

Yea i remember @2ch when still debating tobi's identity people kept saying it was strange for a man to adore another man who wasnt a big brother/father  figure to him. for that some even insisted that tobi had to be tobirama. 



NarutoShion4ever said:


> What's funny is that Madara essentially believes that the current fight is just as serious as skipping stones.



Skipping stones is more serious business than the allout fight. 



PikaCheeka said:


> So much of this can still sound naughty, takL...
> 
> The whole bit about killing at will is interesting though.


i gave up.


PikaCheeka said:


> And did baby Madara really swear?  So cute.



aye he said 'temee'(=rude 'you') that i tried to keep the tone in the trans.


----------



## auem (Feb 23, 2013)

Kumanri said:


> Some time back, someone traced the outline of the shadowed region of the waterfall between the statues of Hashirama and Madara to make them look suspiciously like _something_.
> 
> That person better own up now.



back then Kishi didn't think that he would draw Hashi with scroll at his back...this picture is the proof....
also i think it is this point where PS and Shinsusenju collided....the land got erased and the waterfall was created from the lake....

anyway..off topic..


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 23, 2013)

takL said:


> good find....  i myself have completely forgotton  i did that.
> 
> Yea i remember @2ch when still debating tobi's identity people kept saying it was strange for a man to adore another man who wasnt a big brother/father  figure to him. for that some even insisted that tobi had to be tobirama.



Poor Obito locked in a cave with some elderly man going on about some dead guy he's adored his entire life


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 23, 2013)

Nice find, Gilgamesh. Saved that away. Fucking Viz translation screwed that up big time.

And nice avy. You should have the other half of the pic, too, though. :ho



takL said:


> good find....  i myself have completely forgotton  i did that.
> 
> Yea i remember @2ch when still debating tobi's identity people kept saying it was strange for a man to adore another man who wasnt a big brother/father  figure to him. for that some even insisted that tobi had to be tobirama.
> 
> ...



Baby Madara swearing at people.  

And I'm shocked that people at 2ch didn't jump on the gay boat with Madara immediately.  Even Obito got it right.


----------



## Gonder (Feb 23, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Hashirama's better with them.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 23, 2013)

Was wondering when someone was going to notice that. 

Let's see how close canon comes to it. :ho


----------



## xShotDeadGorgeous (Feb 24, 2013)

This is why I love NF .


----------

